# Chuck for Delta 46-460 Midi Lathe



## DonFaulk0517 (Apr 16, 2011)

I am looking for a good chuck for my Delta 46-460 Midi Lathe. Does anyone have a suggestion as to the best ones on the market?


----------



## KenV (Apr 16, 2011)

Best quality is Vicmark --

Excellent quality are OneWay-  Nova - Patriot - Vermek


Value priced and may be adequate for your use -- PSI Barracuda, Woodriver, Grizzly


If you go for the better chucks -- be sure the insert is the same brand as the chuck.  Woodcraft tends to bundle a woodriver insert with chucks and you gain runout.

(the bucket of chucks has some of all three groups -  My bias is to SN2 and Talon chucks)


----------



## Lenny (Apr 16, 2011)

Are you looking for a chuck to turn bowls?
I have the Oneway Talon and like it, however if I didn't have it already I would have looked seriously at the Nova G3-D as it is reversible, making it a great match for the Delta 46-460.

but ....
If you want the most versatile chuck for making pens .... get a Collet chuck ! (PSI or CSUSA)


----------



## KenV (Apr 16, 2011)

Lenny -- you are correct about collet chucks being excellent!!!

I see that the Super Noval 2 is on Sale at Amazon for $140 plus the $23 for the Noval insert for 1 by 8 threads.   That is an excellent chuck -- just a bit bigger than the Talon (also great but more expensive).

Look at getting Pin (also called 25 mm or 1 inch) jaws ---  they are the tool for drilling blanks on the lathe if you do not have a collet chuck.


----------



## pensbydesign (Apr 17, 2011)

+ 1 for the nova g3, its what i put on mine. delta as a g3 made for this lathe already with the threads in it.


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Apr 17, 2011)

Make darn sure that you get a chuck that you can lock down with a set screw. If you mix up your chucks and use one without the set screw, guess what happens if you reverse that 46-460? That chuck will screw itself off with a passion, depending on the speed you are using. At the least, it will really mess up the threads on the spindle. At the worst, you could end up catching the chuck and whatever is clamped into it in the face or body.

How do I know this?.....Just call me an experienced 46-460 user who is currently replacing their spindle, or maybe just stupid! :frown::redface:

Rick (mtgrizzly52)


----------



## Padre (Apr 17, 2011)

Don, Ken is right on in his evaluation of chucks.  Vimarc is top quality and top dollar.

Oneway is next, IMHO, and then Teknatool.

You started the thread by saying you wanted a good chuck.  Again, in my opinion, get one of those, and as Lenny said, get one that is reversible.


----------



## LeeR (Apr 17, 2011)

I bought a Nova G3, andam quite happy with it.  I bought it at Woodcraft, and my store specifically hadf a note on the cabinet to not use Wood River inserts, use only Nova inserts.

Just recently then had the Nova midi, with extra set of jaws in the box, plus the mini jaw set of 4 jaws, on special for $125.  I bought that mainly to get more jaws, but having an extra check is a really nice luxury.  The Midi has tommy bars to tighten, but I liek its compact size (the G3 is pretty heavy).

One of these days I may upgrade to a premium lathe like a Oneway or othe premium brand, but for small althes like Jet, Delta, and Rikon (what I bought), I am very happy with my purchase.

Next chuck for me?  Aa collet chuck set for sure! Probably the Beale.


----------



## LeeR (Apr 17, 2011)

I bought a Nova G3, and I am quite happy with it. I bought it at Woodcraft, and my store specifically had a note on the cabinet to not use Wood River inserts, to use only Nova inserts.

Just recently they had the Nova Midi, with extra set of jaws in the box, plus the mini jaw set of 4 jaws, on special for $125. I bought that mainly to get more jaws, but having an extra check is a really nice luxury. The Midi has tommy bars to tighten, but I like its compact size (the G3 is pretty heavy, maybe about 1 lb. greater than the Midi).

One of these days I may upgrade to a premium lathe like a Oneway or othe premium brand, and feel compelled to go to a higher end chuck, but for small lathes like Jet, Delta, and Rikon (what I bought), I think the Novas are pretty nice, and I am very happy with my purchase.

Next chuck for me? A collet chuck set for sure! Probably the Beale.


----------



## Whaler (Apr 17, 2011)

I have 3 chucks for my Jet 1220VS. A Nova Midi with 50mm and 25mm jaws, it uses tommy bars but is a real nice chuck. The other 2 are keyed Barracuda Micros which I use most of the time, they are perfect for pens and stoppers. I wouldn't think that you would need or want a full size chuck for the 46-460 that is a lot of weight to swing on a midi lathe.


----------



## KenV (Apr 17, 2011)

Grubb screws and reverse are a mixed bag --   

I have a big lathe with reverse, and use it carefully for sanding in reverse.   The more the mass, the greater the intertia --   and the risk is especially there when you do not have the tailstock engaged to support the outboard mass.   (generally it cannot come loose with the tailstock/live center engaged).

And the problems can be in forward, if you grab the outboard wheel to slow the lathe faster -- and the intertia starts unwinding the chuck instread of just slowing down.

Bowls and such hanging out there without tailstock support are the risk situations.  

If the grubb screw is not bearing against a flat spot on the spindle, you are betting on friction and that can still be a sucker bet --

While I have some face plates and chucks that will accept a grubb screw, I do not have an assured flat spot and do not have a hardened steel spindle I am willing to abuse.

I go to reverse carefully, and work in reverse with a lot of deliberation.

Watch out of unscrewing of the chuck with stopping of the lathe in regular rotation if you have an unsupported object.


----------



## Garry Hirsch (Apr 18, 2011)

I just ordered the Nova G3-D chuck at the following link for $121.50 including shipping.

http://www.tools-plus.com/delta-46-461.html

Everywhere else I looked it was $145.00 plus shipping.

Sure hope this is a reputable online store!


----------



## DonFaulk0517 (Apr 19, 2011)

For those who have mentioned the Nova G3... what prevents it from backing out when the lathe is in reverse?


----------



## Lenny (Apr 19, 2011)

My guess is that it has a setscrew.


----------



## bradh (Apr 21, 2011)

Lenny said:


> My guess is that it has a setscrew.



The G3-D does. The set screw is aligned with the flat just off the end of the threads on the Delta headstock spindle.


----------

